# Apache/ Squirrelmail



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Ok, I'm running an Apache Webserver on a windows box. (Not my choice, believe me)

Its running hmailserver as an e-mail server, but now, when I try to login via squirrelmail, it accepts my username and password but gives me an error:

Error opening ../data/default_pref
Could not create initial preference file!
../data/ should be writable by user httpd
Please contact your system administrator and report this error.

I can't figure out what's wrong. 

File permissions are non-existant in windows, correct? Can anyone help me? :4-dontkno


----------



## tgo (Jul 5, 2005)

Error opening ../data/default_pref

arent those slashes the linux direction? so i think your error is that it thinks your on linux and not windows. I was confused at first with your post because I didnt not know squirrelmail ran on windows.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

That's what I thought at first, but it includes support for hmailserver, which is a windows app. 

So I don't know.... those slashes are in the wrong direction though, those are *nix slashes. 

So should I use another IMAP webmail program?


----------



## tgo (Jul 5, 2005)

i checked the sqiurrelmail wiki and found a whole page on your error maybe this could help

http://www.squirrelmail.org/wiki/en_US/DataPermission

check the first and second bulletin espcially.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

believe it or not, I actually went to that page while I was googling for an answer and nothing there worked.


----------

